
Rails - Simple Asynchronous Processing - sanj
http://cfis.savagexi.com/articles/2008/06/16/rails-super-simple-asynchronous-processing
======
raghus
Is anyone else using BackgroundRb? (<http://backgroundrb.rubyforge.org/>).

~~~
pjackson
I use BackgrounDRb in a couple of apps because it's easy and quick to set up.
When I need to scale it up or route jobs to systems that may not be Ruby
based, I go with ActiveMessaging connected to ActiveMQ. ActiveMessaging
supports a lot of broker types through StompConnect.

The solution outlined in this article looks a bit simpler, though, so it
probably worth tinkering with.

------
sanj
This seems like a good starting point to do research into multi-shard queries
with Data Fabric.

